# Question about physical fitness



## techfor (26 Nov 2020)

Hi, 

I am 38 years old. I'm in process for the reserve. Test forces is done with succes but...... 

 I've been training for 2 months and am still unable to run a long distance. I run a few hundred meters and then I alternate with fast walking. To walk long distances, there are no worries. The problem it's really running.  What will happen to me on the QMB?


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2020)

techfor said:
			
		

> The problem it's really running.  What will happen to me on the QMB?



This may help.

Running at BMQ,
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=641&ei=P9C_X96vGaar5NoPifGQ0A0&q=site%3Anavy.ca+running+bmq&oq=site%3Anavy.ca+running+bmq&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQDFAAWABg_bwCaABwAXgAgAEAiAEAkgEAmAEAqgEHZ3dzLXdpeg&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwiey-66yaDtAhWmFVkFHYk4BNoQ4dUDCAw#spf=1606406253518


----------



## techfor (26 Nov 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2020)

techfor said:
			
		

> thank you!!



You are welcome.  Good luck.


----------



## heynickletsgo (21 Oct 2021)

techfor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 38 years old. I'm in process for the reserve. Test forces is done with succes but......
> 
> I've been training for 2 months and am still unable to run a long distance. I run a few hundred meters and then I alternate with fast walking. To walk long distances, there are no worries. The problem it's really running.  What will happen to me on the QMB?



Not sure if this is valid for you any more, but I've started running as well and have found a helpful program called Couch to 5K. 

‎Couch to 5K Runner 

Couch Potato to 5K Run Trainer – Apps on Google Play 

It's a progressive program that's more time-focused. Audio-guided. 

As a heavier person, I pay attention to my joints, so this has been helpful for tissue conditioning. A trick I learned on YouTube is to have shorter, faster steps, rather than longer, slower strides - something in the 160-180 bpm range. Sounds fast, but it's a bit easier on the body if you're not taking monster steps. I use the Sound Brenner metronome, but others are available.


----------

